# Newly Roasted Beans



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I have just ordered my first batch of Sweet Bourbon beans from CC. They were roasted Monday and shipped to me. How long should I leave them before using?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

For espresso most beans want a week to rest. For brewed its not such an issue. I've not had those beans so I'm speaking generally. Hope that helps.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would crack them open Saturday morning and see how they go!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Had these a couple of times, they can be used straight away, very forgiving and nice. Will improve after about a week but as I dont drink espresso struggle to notice a vast difference in taste.

Their Brighton Lanes is also very nice, how are you drinking them?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Someone on the Forum suggested as a quick work around for beans that need resting for espresso, using a cold basket and PF. I haven't tried it so can't vouch for it.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

mremanxx said:


> Had these a couple of times, they can be used straight away, very forgiving and nice. Will improve after about a week but as I dont drink espresso struggle to notice a vast difference in taste.
> 
> Their Brighton Lanes is also very nice, how are you drinking them?


Espresso and cappuccino. Still getting to grips with my Classic hence the desire for some forgiving beans!


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

I always go to between a week and 10 days for all the beans I order. I started out ordering small packs often but then realised that even if I ordered today it would be nearly two weeks before I could grind and drink, so I now order at least 500gm bags and 1kg bags of the coffees I know I really like so I always have a stock. You learn as you go!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

shaunclarke said:


> I have just ordered my first batch of Sweet Bourbon beans from CC. They were roasted Monday and shipped to me. How long should I leave them before using?


If it is an light roast better 14 days, darker roast 7 to 10 days.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@3aan said:


> If it is an light roast better 14 days, darker roast 7 to 10 days.


I'm finding lighter roasts improve with longer resting, bought skyscraper from avenue last week, had been rested a week and nothing special, left them till this morning and vast improvement.


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Generally beans want between 7-14 days, I always find the sweet spot is about 8 days though!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@3aan said:


> If it is an light roast better 14 days, darker roast 7 to 10 days.


I always thought the advice was the opposite? Light was virtually good to go out of the gate with the darker roast needing longer? For a light roast and brewed use I wouldn't want to let them sit much at all as I find the flavour fades quickly and some of the subtle notes are lost.

For example: many who have the IMM sub crack into them straight away or leave them a week at most, CC reccomendations are at least a week usually?


----------



## Rickystyx (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm new to the forum but not to roasting or espresso - I roast my own and I only leave them 2 days to gas off and I want them used up before they reach 2 weeks old. I'm sure there are lots of opinions on what is best but I always get best results from my beans using this timescale - it was the way I was taught when I started out and it still works for me after many years.

Ric


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

As I said you will get lots of different opinions?

It always comes down to your own taste buds


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I do uses this lighter roasts after 14 days in My coffeetrailer, You don't have to believe me, that's Your choice, darker roasts have een speedier run to became old or to old to consume.

The lighter roasts could easely been used til about 6 weeks before the are beginning to taste not so tasty.

Try to understand the processes formd during the roast, use Google or an other searchprogram and read. . .

Better understanding and use of eyes, ears, nose and not forget the mind/memory.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Minimum 10 days, better at 2-3 weeks for medium-light roast for me used as espresso.

Anything less than 10 days is too fresh, the flavours are off and not good. Too roasty as well, gotta get that gas out.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

ZachChipp said:


> Generally beans want between 7-14 days, I always find the sweet spot is about 8 days though!


Depends on Roast, what degree of Roast are You using, if You are in to the second crack before dump in to the cooler,

than You Roast quite a bit darker than me, I like light Roasts if perfect executed, the will taste with more flavours and take around 14 days to develop.


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

@3aan said:


> Depends on Roast, what degree of Roast are You using, if You are in to the second crack before dump in to the cooler,
> 
> than You Roast quite a bit darker than me, I like light Roasts if perfect executed, the will taste with more flavours and take around 14 days to develop.


Degree of roast is dependant on the bean, some take a lighter roast while others are best at a medium or medium/dark roast.

And yes i completely agree the lighter the roast the longer to leave it.


----------



## sambas (Jan 20, 2016)

I seem to have a lot to learn. Would these be a good starter bean?


----------

